# Pine River Help



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

I moved up just south of Luther a few months ago and I have been fishing the Pine River regularly, but with little success. I have caught only 4 9-11" trout of all three species on small spinners, but I can't get any of the big ones on my line. I have snorkeled in the holes and runs that I fish and I know that they are full of several of the largest brook trout I have ever seen, but I can not get them to bite on any of the tackle in my box. Ive tried red worms, spinners, rapalas (one big bite), crickets under shot and a bobber, assorted dry flies, and single eggs. At night I can watch the big ones slurping the surface, but I can't figure out what they're eating. I typically fish the evenings, but have had pretty much the same luck in the mornings too. 

I also have a fly rod, and a bunch of wet and dry flies but I don't know exactly how to pick the right flies, and I'm not the best at casting yet either. 

Basically I'm wondering if there's something else I need to be trying, or if there is some secret to getting the big ones to bite? Even if someone else that fishes the section near Luther wouldn't mind taking me under their wing for a couple trips. Feel free to send me pm's if you don't mind sharing any pointers with a new local. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep it up, you are using the right stuff. The Pine is a challenging river to fish. Good luck!


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Keep it up, you are using the right stuff. The Pine is a challenging river to fish. Good luck!


What boardman said. Those trout are finicky! 

Go out a day after a rain and try working a rapala f9 around structure. If the river is too high... Well, try fishing closer to Luther.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

X2 what Boardman said. Hang in there you will get it.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

He said " I snorkled the holes and their are huge trout".
That is awesome.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Tick tock killa, it's almost time my friend


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I fished the Pine from 1970-2004..........biggest rainbow was 26", biggest brookie was 18", and biggest brown was 29". I always waded in tennis shoes and shorts (brrrrr!). Released all that weren't gill damaged, and almost always got a least a limit (if I had kept them). I used a short, med-light rod, 4-6# line, and a Zebco underspin reel.

On occasion I would use crickets and/or crawlers, but most of my fishing was done with a Panther-Martin #4 or #6 - Albino Spinner. I would carry a gold with me to use as a back-up. It was a KILLER for trout (and walleye up in Canada)....on occasion I would use the #9, but they don't manufacture that size any more.

Would cast downstream to opposit side I was on and reel it in ever so slowly with rod tip lowered to keep it near bottom.

Steve


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Tick tock killa, it's almost time my friend


I'm chomping at the bit. Might do some scouting real soon..


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Good question! 

The pine gets slammed with pressure, both fishing, and recreational. Those hogs don't get huge grabbing at everything that floats downstream. 

I'll toss a few things out for you to try. 

Feeding lines. ......try reading the water. ....especially where two seams of water dump into a deep dark shady hole. Often in the most narrow section of river. Don't just cast from a side angle. Cast up into it from directly downstream. Big trout like that more natural presentation! 
Color. Brown trout seem to prefer gold. Brook trout silver. Rainbows white, black, and silver. They'll all hit different colors, but sometimes they are picky! 
Those hog trout you know are in there, are a secret waiting to happen! 
Goodluck!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

My favorite big trout bait is a sewn minnow.. take a #4 Aberdeen hook, point through the mouth, out behind a pectoral fin, slide back and hook through between the tail and anal fin... put a split shot 18 inches above and you can drift it or cast and retrieve like a spinner.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

FishKilla419 said:


> I'm chomping at the bit. Might do some scouting real soon..


Might wanna try now lol. Got a buddy up there right now and was surprised at what I herd!


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

if you see the fish rising that is your best chance of fooling the big ones, especially after dark. Some fish are more picky than others, especially the that have been around awhile and seen lots offerings . If you don't know what they are eating and don't know what else to throw i either put on something crazy big that they haven't seen 1000 times. something that looks out of place that is a big, easy meal (terrestrials, frogs, mice, etc). Or the exact opposite, try the smallest bug in your box, usually a griffiths gnat or trico for me. 
I think people get way too caught up thinking that color is the most important thing. For me the size and profile of a pattern (spin or fly) by far seems to be the first thing a trout considers before committing to an offering. Aside from that i've caught the majority of my biggest trout on big bodybaits in high/colored water. keep after them, they'll eventually make a mistake. if it's not your first or second it's usually your 1,000th cast. good luck!


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all of the info and tips everyone. Sorry it took so long to reply, I just don't have internet up at my property yet, so I am only able to check in when I am visiting family. I will definitely try the minnow and the albino spinners next time. I also like the tip about trying to just throw something they've never seen before: I lived on a trout stream in Upstate NY as a kid and I would always catch nice browns on chewed up bubble gum when no one else could get a bite. I guess I kind of had forgotten about that, but I think it must've worked on the same principle

Anyways, It was another tough weekend out there for me, but I am determined and won't be giving up until the salmon really get into the Betsie. Really hoping for at least one nice brookie before the season closes.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't forget that Brook Trout have to be hunted as much as fished. As soon as they see you, forget it. Even what color T-shirt you are wearing makes a difference, I think. I really need to quit fishing straight from work and keep some fishing clothes with me.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

As mentioned prior, the Pine can be very fickle. One of my best memories of the Pine is fishing under a classic jack-strawed outside bend hole knowing there was a good fish in there. I was throwing half a crawler and split shot with good casts and nada. Switched to a whole crawler and BAM, first cast, 18" brown that puked up a small mammal with toenails. I figured it to be a shrew or something. Landed that fish right in front of Ray Schmidt with a client paddling by. The look on the fly-fishing client was priceless. Ray yelled that I should 'let that fish go,' to which I kindly responded, 'mind your own business.' :tsk:

Some days can be great on that stream with numerous 8-15" fish with the occasional toad, and other days on the same stretch you will struggle. Keep at it, wish I could get there more often...


----------

